# Anyone Ever Heard of This Dog?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm reading that Royal Giant Poodle is a marketing gimmick by unethical breeders to sell their pups. There's no such thing ???

There are, however, large standard poodles. They range from 21" to 26" with males typically at the higher end.

Now, I'm no expert on poodles but this is what I'm reading. I googled Royal Giant Standard Poodle.


----------



## 1Dog4Life (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard of Giant Poodles, I've also groomed a Giant Szhnauzer before.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Giant Schnauzer is a legit, recognized breed. Royal Giant Poodle is not. I agree that it's a "fad" attempt to sell grossly oversized standard poodles.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It is also very sad to me that they allowed the mom to be bred at 9 years old!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, poor thing! Kinda like have a set of twins at 60 years old! I really can't blame the owner though. She was an 84 year old lady who just got a companion for her aging female. Didn't even give a thought to what could happen. Poor thing could barely take care of all those puppies!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are 3 varieties of Poodles - Toy, Miniature, and Standard. "Royal Giant" is, as stated by others, a marketing scam, just like the addition of "Teacup", "Munchkin" and yes, even "Mega" (often used when referring to oversized Pomeranians). 
In Schnauzers, there are Miniature, Standard, and Giant.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if there is any genetic problems due to being bred so oversized. This guy sure was a beauty though! Had it all, temperment and beauty!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I wonder if there is any genetic problems due to being bred so oversized. This guy sure was a beauty though! Had it all, temperment and beauty!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


 
Heart issues, hip and elbow dysplasia, and luxating patella (concerns screened for by reputable breeders) would be exacerbated by oversize. Addison's disease is also a problem in Poodles, and while I'm not sure size would have anything to do with it, my guess is that NO health clearances were done (the moniker "Royal Giant" being used would be my first red flag...).
Poodles are absolutely wonderful, brilliant dogs.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

A friend of mine had a beautiful white Standard some years back that had Addison's Disease. Lots of problems there! I'm sure that would be excerbated by indiscriminate breeding too. Its really sad as this guy was just to die for! Can't blame him for problems that humans put on him I guess

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> There are 3 varieties of Poodles - Toy, Miniature, and Standard. "Royal Giant" is, as stated by others, a marketing scam, just like the addition of "Teacup", "Munchkin" and yes, even "Mega" (often used when referring to oversized Pomeranians).
> In Schnauzers, there are Miniature, Standard, and Giant.


Thats what I thought but since I haven't followed the breed for many many years I thought they may have slipped another one in there. I had miniture Poodles when my kids were small but they were really yappy so when they passed we didn't follow Poodles any more. They are such intelligent dogs though!

Jazzys mom


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Poodles are absolutely wonderful, brilliant dogs.


I've never been much of a fan of poodles and would certainly never go buy one.... But my boss has a toy and a standard, and they are actually pretty cool dogs. And they like me because I give them way more attention than my boss does...


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never been a poodle fan, but one of the women who works at the store I buy my pet food at has a rescued white standard. He is super cool. He is huge, and I bet he's probably the same size as the one you saw. And of course my newest foster failure is a poodle mix...eh


----------

